
Theranos Results Could Throw Off Medical Decisions, Study Finds - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-results-could-throw-off-medical-decisions-study-finds-1459196177
======
entee
Good that these comparative tests are being done and publicized. Without
clear, public performance metrics and regular accountability for those
metrics, a medical test is worse than useless.

That said, they didn't fail on every test, so maybe there's hope yet for
something similar to work, or for a fingerprick approach to be acceptable for
certain tests.

Medicine is one of those areas where a small hiccup can have life threatening
consequences. Smoke and mirrors, hype and secrecy must eventually yield to
public accountability. It's good to see this getting out there.

------
w1ntermute
Alternate sources:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/business/study-of-
theranos...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/business/study-of-theranos-
medical-tests-finds-irregular-results.html)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2016/03/28/therano...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2016/03/28/theranos-
tests-have-flaws-but-may-be-fixable-independent-researchers-say)

------
projct
Why isn't there the same kind of backlash and scrutiny on bogus allergy tests
like ALCAT?

